# Need help to ID a decoder



## CC&O (May 31, 2010)

Hello,

I purchased a used locomotive at a flee market and to my surprise it has what lookes to be a sound decoder, it has a speaker wired to it. I am very new to DCC. Can any one look at the photos and maybe tell me what make the decoder is?
The locomotive is a Proto GP30.

You are welcome to email me direct [email protected]


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

You can go to the proto website you might find something there, if your'e trying to figure out the address try either the road # or default #3


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Read the value in CV8, it contains the Manufacturer's ID. Cross reference the number you read back to the decimal number in this list ....

http://members.iinet.net.au/~backway/OzDcc/manf_id.html

Mark.


----------

